# new auger belt



## jfacci7 (Nov 18, 2014)

I have been floating around this site all morning and cant find anybody with either 1- the same snowblower as me or 2-a guide to buying a new auger belt.

I just destroyed my old auger belt and need to look for a replacement. however my snowblower is a craftsman made back in 1995 so a little outdated. the model number is 536.886331. if someone has the same model please feel free to help me out and let me know what kind of auger belt replacement you bought. I am lost right now and the sales associates at sears are clueless. thanks for any help or direction.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

According to the parts manual the belt number is: 585416 or 585416MA.
ENGINE AND BELT Diagram & Parts List for Model 536886331 Craftsman-Parts Snow-removal-equipment-Parts | SearsPartsDirect

According to Amazon that crosses over to a generic 1/2" x 38".
http://www.amazon.com/Craftsman-585416MA-LG48-380-M119633-954-0282/dp/B0030J6T08

If going with a generic belt be sure to get a power rated belt that is for power equipment and not a regular automotive one.


----------



## DaHen (Feb 15, 2015)

Ya may want to change the traction belt while your in that area.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

To compliment the other comments above, if you search for a 4L x 38 V belt you will find many options on ebay. A Kevlar belt will last longer and not stretch as much.

A "4L" or classic "A" belt will give you a Utility V belt with a 1/2" width and will have the correct V angle.

if you go to an auto parts store just make sure you get a 4L or A belt. The Automotive belts have a different V angle and will not last very long. If the belt has the "FHP" rating avoid it. That stands for fractional horse power and it will not last very long on an auger. As Shryp said you want a power rated belt. It may work ok on the tractor drive. Unfortunately many counter people at auto parts stores are not well trained or experienced in this area. 

They get more training on how to lift boxes with out getting hurt and how to up sell customers on the life time warranty than anything else. (I am being sarcastic but there is truth to it)

If you take a look at these sites you can get an education on V-belts and probably find what you need for most any application.

Vbelts4less - Mower V Belts - V-Belts - Banded V Belts - Kevlar V Belts - Cogged V Belts - Industrial V Belts

V-Belt Global Supply, LLC


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Searspartsdirect.com is a good place to start when looking for anything craftsman. It will give you diagrams, part numbers and prices. It isn't where I usually buy parts as they are quite often less expensive including shipping to get off ebay, amazon or the many on line parts stores that carry snow blower parts.

ENGINE AND BELT Diagram & Parts List for Model 536886331 Craftsman-Parts Snow-removal-equipment-Parts | SearsPartsDirect

Drive belt #579932
Auger belt #585416
With or without an "MA" at the end.
That one appears to have been made by Murray.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

And there are directions on replacement in the manual: SEARS 536.886331 USER MANUAL Pdf Download.


----------



## jfacci7 (Nov 18, 2014)

thanks for all the information guys,

when I went to take a look at sears parts direct the diagram didnt want to show so dont konw what was going on with that... probably user error. either way thanks for everything and definitely going to change the power drive belt as well as my hands are just inches away from it. also only because i am the inquisitive one I will also be reading the information about different belts so thank you for that link as well. hopefully we do not get anymore snow and I can summerize this bad boy but if not ill be ready for the next storm.


----------

